

Show HN: Melatonin for Chrome – automatic color temperature for chromebook users - giraj
https://giraj.github.io/melatonin/

======
bueno
This looks really cool.

I kinda want to hijack this thread to ask what specific use cases people have
for their Chromebooks? I'm pretty interested in it as a mobile (disposable?)
terminal.

I found that Groupon has a refurbished C720 Chromebook for 130 bucks right now
and it piqued my interest.

~~~
giraj
I've been using Chromebook as only computer for the last year as a
student/developer(/tech-entusiast) and I am very satisfied.

I have the Samsung ARM one, and I've installed chroagh[1] (super easy, run one
command and you have an arch install) headless, so I have a complete linux
terminal. SSH would also work.

Right now I'm looking to upgrade (to macbook air 11" I hope) for more power
with the same 8h battery time.

As a mobile and disposable (cheap!) terminal (and browser!), I can definitely
recommend a chromebook.

[1] [https://github.com/drinkcat/chroagh](https://github.com/drinkcat/chroagh)

------
infiniteri
Nice! Excited to try this out. Been using my chromebook lately with some web
IDEs and always wondered if there was a plugin replacement for flux.

